# Swan Point Landing



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

Please keep ol' Dave Hayward and his staff in your thoughts. His store is pretty much at ground zero for Harvey. I texted him last night and he had things off the floor about 3'-4' and the store was secured as best they could. He was headed to Austin to wait it out. 

Great guy and great store. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for him.


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

My parents' house is pretty much right on the eye wall currently. My dad had setup webcams but we lost them around 18:00 this evening and even then it was getting bad. Thoughts and prayers to everyone that'll be affected by this, it's going to look very different down there when all this is said and done.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

southpaw said:


> My parents' house is pretty much right on the eye wall currently. My dad had setup webcams but we lost them around 18:00 this evening and even then it was getting bad. Thoughts and prayers to everyone that'll be affected by this, it's going to look very different down there when all this is said and done.


so???

i heard thru the grapevine our house is still there, but i won't know till ~tues.


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

Our house did very well in Rockport, but my heart goes out to several friends who lost theirs completely. I hope Dave and his place came through well. I hope to get down there later this week, if we can ever get out of Houston.


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Ish said:


> so???
> 
> i heard thru the grapevine our house is still there, but i won't know till ~tues.


We heard from neighbors that our house is okay and our neighborhood made it relatively unscathed. Won't have power for awhile it seems but we're very lucky. Hope you and Bruce find the same thing as well.


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

Dave's shop looks good. It doesn't look like he's had it opened up yet. 

My house had almost no damage on the outside, but a 130mph wind will find a way to push some rain inside. We have a fair amount of repair work to floors, baseboards, some Sheetrock, etc. but that's a minor nuisance compared to what many have to deal with.


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

Dave's shop looks good. It doesn't look like he's had it opened up yet. 

My house had almost no damage on the outside, but a 130mph wind will find a way to push some rain inside. We have a fair amount of repair work to do on floors, baseboards, some sheetrock, etc. but that's a minor nuisance compared to what many have to deal with.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

Bruce J said:


> Dave's shop looks good. It doesn't look like he's had it opened up yet.
> 
> My house had almost no damage on the outside, but a 130mph wind will find a way to push some rain inside. We have a fair amount of repair work to do on floors, baseboards, some sheetrock, etc. but that's a minor nuisance compared to what many have to deal with.


we had the same issues...lucky to have been missed by the tornadoes and shoddy construction!

i'm heading back down tomorrow with the little people and a bro in law to help others....important life lessons and whatnot.

you have any damage in houston?


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Photo dump from last week

Launching on the 610 ramps (not my boat)































































National Guard truck got stuck asked us if we had a chain as we passed by on our boat. You mean to tell me that we spend all those tax $$ on that truck and it doesn't have a chain or a winch?


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Cont...

People using anything that floats to GTFO



















Line of volunteers waiting to help










Shakedown from border patrol. They told us a huge amount of them got mobilized to Houston and that weed prices were dropping.




























no idea









Who knew TEEKs, national guard, coast guard and other govt agencies don't work once the sun goes down???



















This one got to me


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

what a clusterfook.

thanks for sharing the pictures.


----------



## Demeter (Apr 13, 2006)

*Best shop ever!*

I love this fly shop and Dave has the best customer service in the industry. When you go in, you are greeted and offered a beer. If you buy something, Dave usually offers to throw in a free leader or tells you to pick out a fly for free. I always stop by the shop when I am in Rockport. 
Once they are up and running again, I am going to order something and have it shipped up to Austin, to help support these guys.


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Ish said:


> what a clusterfook.


Indeed. It was great to see all the people out there willing to volunteer and sacrifice their gel coats and props to help others but honestly there were quite a few people who just made things complicated. There were folks showing up with deep V's that needed 2-3' of draft that clogged up launch points as well as people with no boating experience who went out and bought jon boats to help, which was unsafe for a lot of people. One airboat got caught in a nasty crosswind that was being funneled between homes and flattened a light pole. That was interesting.

The real clusterfook is just now beginning though.




























My cardio is going to be great after gutting homes in a respirator, dadgum thing is like an elevation mask.










It's heartbreaking going into some of these areas and seeing people's lives on their curbs and even more so gutting a home alongside the homeowner. Puts a lot of things into perspective.


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

Ish said:


> we had the same issues...lucky to have been missed by the tornadoes and shoddy construction!
> 
> i'm heading back down tomorrow with the little people and a bro in law to help others....important life lessons and whatnot.
> 
> you have any damage in houston?


Our Houston home which is right on Buffalo Bayou got about half an inch of water in it, or maybe even less. But it was just enough to ruin the floors and a few area rugs, but all things considered we were really lucky. Our home is 40 feet above the bayou - but I wish it had been 40' 1"!

Good luck on the repairs in Rockport. What part of town are you in?


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Very sad.


----------

